# Dairy Laws Canada



## lgrandmaitre (Feb 21, 2016)

i live in Quebec Canada 
I was wondering if you needed a licence to pasteurize milk and sell it in the Provence. 
I would like to Sell my Goat milk in Quebec and Ontario


----------



## pmondo (Oct 6, 2007)

yes you will need a license to sell any type of milk or cheese


----------



## lgrandmaitre (Feb 21, 2016)

yes thank you!
the past couple of days I have been phoning government numbers trying to find a inspector who will give me my licence , I finally found one for my area 
the number for the inspector is ( CFIA) 514-283-8888:bouncy:
mind you this is only for southern Quebec


----------

